
Why would someone buy from a Shopify store when they can get it on Amazon? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1347/why-would-someone-buy-a-product-from-a-shopify-sto.html
======
corvallis
I buy from the product manufacturer’s or brand’s storefront whenever I have
the choice because I no longer trust Amazon‘s supply chain.

------
FlyingSideKick
I’m a founder of a specialty outdoor apparel manufacturer. After a brief stint
of selling on Amazon we know only sell our gear via retail locations and our
site. After achieving first page ranking for the category, we encountered
massive problems including repeated page hijacking and low quality knock offs
being sold as ours despite brand gating. I hope that discerning shoppers will
model the behavior of the author and choose to make purchases of goods they
know to be of high quality from manufacturer websites. This being said Amazon
is great for product discovery and I hope we can build our brand effectively
through legitimate reviews such as Backpacker, Ourdoor magazine, etc. Even
though we’ve gone all in on social media our purchase rate from FB and
Instagram is awful as our target buyer is wealthy fly fisherman over 50. Any
tips on how to generate more online sales away from Amazon that older
demographics utilize?

~~~
jkuria
Try newsmax. A lot of products targeting older people do really well on their
email lists. And the advertising is cheaper because mainstream brands won't
advertise there due to the right wing and almost nutty voice of the
publication.

------
z_open
Shout out to bandcamp where you can better support artists often.

~~~
arthurcolle
you might be thinking of Spotify

~~~
TylerE
No, he isn’t. Bandcamp is a storefront for bands to sell merch.

~~~
arthurcolle
Yeah I know ;) but the reference to a music app said to be "better for
artists" irrespective of the specifics made me think that the poster in
question was referring in thought to Spotify, which has been well-described as
paying a pittance per stream given the audible similarity in their naming. I
can see that I might have been off-base in my thinking, but just felt like a
clarification would help the viewers.

------
bhouston
At some point Shopify may create warehouses and stock the popular goods from
their largest clients and handle the shipping, fulfillment.

Thus there will be "Fulfilled by Shopify."

------
exolymph
1) marketing collides with a consumer who doesn't always comparison shop.
that's probably most people, including myself, although it varies based on
category

2) the person dislikes Amazon for whatever reason (marked-up price, UX, supply
chain concerns, whatever)

------
choot
I buy from shopify store when the seller has not listed that product on
amazon. Otherwise, i always choose Amazon because using amazon i am able to
dispute without chargebacks and trouble, when a seller sends me broken stuff.

Amazon handles returns free of cost where i live, so i don't need to courier
return on my own.

